# Travel Insurance question



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Did any of you on migrating to New Zealand take out travel insurance?

If so can you tell me which company.

We cannot find any company that will cover us from EU country to NZ via USA on holiday. All companies are insisting we provide a return date to the EU, but as we intend residing back in NZ we cannot give a return date back to EU.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

I got my insurance from
Travel Insurance | Holiday Insurance | Direct Travel Insurance
They knew I was emigrating and gave me one way insurance that also covered me for my first 10 days in NZ. I did have to call them up though as its not widely advertised on their website.


----------

